# flash player sur osx 10.4.11 tigre PPC



## macnamarre (18 Février 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Voilà donc un peu plus de cinq ans que j'ai ce mac (PowerBook G4) tout était parfait jusqu'à ce que les enfants le fassent tomber. J'avais accès à toutes les vidéos les jeux en ligne... (ex : facebook vidéo des amis les petits jeux FB).
Après la chute qui a été fatale à mon disque dur, je l'ai enfin récupéré avec un nouveau disque dur (et j'ai même gagné en capacité).
Bref ! Voilà qu'aujourd'hui je n'ai plus accès à ces vidéo sur facebook etc. Ils me demandent la nouvelle version de Flashplayer mais voilà elle n'est pas compatible avec mon ordi.

Pourquoi il y a quelques mois je n'avais aucun problèmes ?
Pourquoi aujourd'hui je n'arrive pas à avoir la version précédente de Flash Player sur Adobe impossible de l'avoir dans les archives (et d'ailleurs quelle version ?) on me dit qu'il n'y a rien dans les dossiers : vides !!!!

Dans l'attente d'une solution , merci à vous.

Natalia


----------



## aCLR (18 Février 2011)

Sous 10.4.11 ça doit être la version 10.
Pour être sûr, renseigne les champs sur cette page http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/865/cpsid_86551.html


----------



## macnamarre (18 Février 2011)

Bon voilà la version de mon mac, je suis passée par Adobe, est ce que Adobe a un problème avec les archives ? 
Tout est en anglais, quelle version est compatible avec mon mac ? j'ai fait plusieurs tentatives de téléchargements, y a un blème, mais là je ne pige pas pourquoi ! je n'ai jamais rencontré ce genre de problèmes en 5 ans.


----------



## subsole (18 Février 2011)

macnamarre a dit:


> Bon voilà la version de mon mac, je suis passée par Adobe, est ce que Adobe a un problème avec les archives ?
> Tout est en anglais, quelle version est compatible avec mon mac ? j'ai fait plusieurs tentatives de téléchargements, y a un blème, mais là je ne pige pas pourquoi ! je n'ai jamais rencontré ce genre de problèmes en 5 ans.



Bonjour,
Teste avec ces réglages en passant par cette page  ====> http://get.adobe.com/fr/flashplayer/otherversions/


----------



## aCLR (18 Février 2011)

J'ai coché _I want to find out&#8230;_ et ça m'a donné ma version et son lien à télécharger. Mais j'ai déjà la dernière version compatible Tiger.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h20 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Teste avec ces réglages en passant par cette page  ====> http://get.adobe.com/fr/flashplayer/otherversions/



Ça ne donne que la version compatible 10.4 Intel et pas la version PPC.


----------



## subsole (18 Février 2011)

Alors, peut être par ici =====>http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/142/tn_14266.html#main_Archived_versions


----------



## macnamarre (18 Février 2011)

En fait là je me force à rester calme ....  ça commence à me saouler , ça fait une semaine que je suis dessus , dans le dossier archives il y  a 10 dossiers . je fais mon installation avec un au pif ( et j'en ai essayé plusieurs) des fois ça l'installe, des fois y a rien dans le dossier et j'en passe...
en bref je ne peux toujours pas voir de vidéo sur facebook.
Je crois que mon mac est simplement obsolète  même ITUNES !!!!!! je suis à la version 4, pas moyen d'avoir la nelle version qui est pourtant "compatible PPC G4" tu parles 

"RAZ LA CRÊPE" Inspirer expirer je suis calme et détendue !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2011)

Cherchez votre bonheur là-dedans : http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/142/tn_14266.html

Edit : c'est le même lien que Subsole.

Par contre, lire attentivement ceci : http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/406/kb406791.html

Pour iTunes : http://support.apple.com/downloads/#iTunes

Attention, concernant la version 10, elle n'est pas compatible Tiger :


> System Requirements
> Software:
> *Mac OS X version 10.5 or later*
> QuickTime 7.6 or later; Support for HE-AAC requires QuickTime 7.6.4 or later
> ...


----------



## macnamarre (19 Février 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Cherchez votre bonheur là-dedans : http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/142/tn_14266.html
> 
> Edit : c'est le même lien que Subsole.
> 
> ...


  Mais c'est ce que je fais depuis une semaine , ça ne colle pas


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2011)

Vous n'arrivez pas à installer iTunes version 9.2.1 ?

Il faut être à jour de Tiger (10.4.11+SecUpdate) et Quicktime pour Tiger (7.6.4) http://support.apple.com/kb/DL838


----------



## macnamarre (19 Février 2011)

Bon dans un premier temps merci pour vos conseils.

Ensuite yes yes yes j'ai Itunes et en plus j'ai rebasculé le contenue de mon ipod sur ma bibliothèque avec SENUTI. Bon il me reste encore à récupérer mes photos avant de synchroniser l'ipod avec itunes mais ça avance !

J'ai aussi retéléchargé iglasses pour l'isight.

reste à élucider le problème sur Facebook, il y a peut-être une alternative à Flashplayer !

Sur ces petites satisfactions, je vous souhaite une bonne nuit, Morphée m'attend depuis un petit moment.


----------



## rani21 (25 Mars 2011)

Bonjour macnamarre

J'utilise FlashPlayer version 10.1 r102 avec mes deux PowerPCs en version Tiger 10.4.11 avec QuickTime 7.6.4 et comme navigateurs, Safari 4.1.3 et Camino 2.0.7. J'ai un PowerMac B&W avec G4 400MHz upgrade et un G4 533MHz.

A mon avis Adobe a dit qu'il faut juste version 9 pour les PowerPC en Tiger à cause de l'incompatibilité de 10.2 et Tiger. Il pourrait avoir de la confusion entre version 10.1 r102 et la nouvelle version 10.2 qui est incompatible PowerPC et juste pour les Intel Macs.

Il faut mettre Flash Player.plugin et flashplayer.xpt dans /Library/Internet Plug-Ins. Voici un lien vers AdobePlayer version 10.1 r102 en Universal Binary ADrive en partage public jusqu'au 8 avril 2011. La durée est limitée parce que mon compte ADrive est le genre gratuit. Le UB est un fichier .dmg à juste monter et puis glisser déposer les deux fichiers dans l'endroit voulu.

Ca marche ainsi avec MySpace, Facebook et YouTube


----------



## mikita (16 Juin 2011)

macnamarre a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voilà donc un peu plus de cinq ans que j'ai ce mac
> Ils me demandent la nouvelle version de Flashplayer mais voilà elle n'est pas compatible avec mon ordi.
> ...




Hey tous!
me revoilà avec mon vieux mini mac et ses vieux problèmes!
cette fois j'ai bien consulté tout le forum
ùais comme la personne précédente "raz la crèpe" rien ne fonctionne
j'ai bien remis à jour quick time via le lien donné, suis retourné sur adobe et ai téléchargée la vielle version 10,1 r102
mais j'ai hérité d'un porte document bleu qui ne va pas dans mes applications et losque je suis retournée sur le site où l'on me demande flash player pour télécherger mes photos, toujours la meme rangaine : vous n'avez pas ......
Donc que faut il faire (est ce encore possible) pour avoir flash player sur un mini OS 10,4,11 en PowerPC?
Bises:rose:


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2011)

Sur mon macmini PPC sous OSX 10.4.11, le dernier Adobe Flash Player.pkg que j'ai est la version 10.0.32.18.
La version dont tu parles (avec un r dans la ref) fait penser à un pkg shockwave. (je dis ça uniquement parce que j'ai ça sur le mien)
En tapant la référence de ma version du Flash Player, je tombe sur ça où l'on peut lire


> Adobe recommande aux utilisateurs d'Adobe Flash Player versions 10.0.32.18 et antérieures de passer à la version 10.0.42.34.Adobe recommande aux utilisateurs d'Adobe AIR versions 1.5.2 et antérieures de passer à la version 1.5.3.


Mais plus loin, on trouve


> Une vulnérabilité critique a été identifiée dans Adobe Flash Player versions 10.0.42.34 et antérieures. Cette vulnérabilité (CVE-2010-0186) est susceptible d'altérer le sandbox du domaine et de provoquer des requêtes inter-domaine non autorisées. Cette mise à niveau résout également un problème potentiel de déni de service (CVE-2010-0187).
> 
> Adobe recommande aux utilisateurs d'Adobe Flash Player versions 10.0.42.34 et antérieures de passer à la version 10.0.45.2


Alors que ma version, la 10.0.32.18, fonctionne bien. Même si parfois, certains sites me recommande de mettre à jour le bouzin pour profiter pleinement du Player. Chose que je me garde de faire, tant que ça marche&#8230;


----------



## mikita (12 Juillet 2011)

Au secours !!
J'en peux plus ! C'est cornélien !
Je viens d'essayer le dernier conseil EN téléchargeant la version 10.0.32.18 de flash player,
mais une fois fait re-belotte, un écran apparit stipulant que cette version ne prend plus en charge les PPC. Du coup nouveau lien vers les older versions et toujours le meme problème ça marche pas ! 
Dans une autre discussion j'ai vu aussi le conseil de télécharger la version FP 9_0r229_mac.dmg
de la dézipper, puis de ne prendre que les 2 fichiers FP .plug et FP . xpt, puis de les mettre dans biblio/inter.plug-ins
Tout ça fut fait sauf le déplacement vers la biblio, car là, j'ai un message d'erreur :
"un élément FP . xpt se trouve à cet emplacement, voulez vous remplacer ? 
je clique remplacer et :
"impossible l'élément localized.rsrc est utilisé"
C'est quoi ?
Que faire?
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?
J'aimerai vraiment comme tout le monde pouvoir utiliser  mes photos ou film pour en faire des objets en ligne !! Il doit bien y avoir une soluce ? Please un lien vers une version qui va bien ou meme un équivalent autre? Non???
Ne me dites pas que c'est mon mac qui est trop vieux !! (rappel version 10,4,11)
Ou si dite le que j'en finisse.....:sick:


----------



## mikita (13 Juillet 2011)

hey?:rose:
ya personne qui peut m'aider ?
Où sont partis les grands sages omniscients que j'aimais tant lire avant de m'inscire ?!!!
En vacances ?


----------



## miracman (17 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour mikita,
    je suis sûrement un peu largué mais je ne comprends pas ce qui ne fonctionnait pas avec la version 10.1r102.64 (qui est la dernière version pour PowerPC, tel que mentionné ici: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/890/cpsid_89050.html et ici: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/838/cpsid_83808.html , bien que dans les "release notes" de 10.1 il soit mention du G3, le support a cessé pour tout modèle PowerPC.)

(Soit dit en passant ce n'est pas un problème de compatibilité avec Tiger, mais avec la "chip", le processeur quoi.)

Comme je conserve tous mes installateurs, j'ai toujours une version "UB" de cette version de Flash Player pour installations futures, mais comme l'ont mentionné Subsole et Arnaud de Brescia elle est disponible ici: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/142/tn_14266.html#main_Archived_versions
ou plus simple encore, ici: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/ge...hive/fp_10.1.102.64_and_9.0.289.0_archive.zip

Il s'agît d'une énorme archive avec toutes les versions de 10.1.102.64 et 9.0.289.0.  À l'intérieur il y a un installateur traditionnel qui porte le nom suivant: flashplayer10_1r102_64_ub_mac.dmg .

Pas besoin, donc, d'installer manuellement.  Pour ce qui est du reste, c'est rarement bon signe quand une ressource localized se met à déconner.  À moins bien sûr que le plugin était réellement utilisé.  Assurez-vous que vos navigateurs sont fermés avant d'installer.

Voilà.  J'espère que ça fonctionnera.


----------



## mikita (20 Juillet 2011)

flashplayer10_1r102_64_ub_mac.dmg .

Pas besoin, donc, d'installer manuellement.  Pour ce qui est du reste, c'est rarement bon signe quand une ressource localized se met à déconner.  À moins bien sûr que le plugin était réellement utilisé.  Assurez-vous que vos navigateurs sont fermés avant d'installer.

Voilà.  J'espère que ça fonctionnera. [/QUOTE]

Hey merci de la réponse !
grâce à cet installateur ça a enfin fonctionné ! Merci
j'ai pu télécharger dans un site des photos de mon ordi, donc meme si j'ai pas encore essayé je pense que la vidéo va aussi maintenant fonctionner sans à coups.
Pour l'autre pépin cela ne s'est pas reproduit, mais je surveille !:love:

 sinon petite question :
en allant chercher mes photos j'ai vu dans ma bibliothèque images, des new dossiers que je n'ai pas créé. J'ai classé ma phototèque par dossier date (2006 ....2011) et là je me retruve avec 1970, 2000 ...2002
J'ai visualisé 1970, une photo, titre, errante, et c''est tout noir. Biensur j'ai pas ouvert
C'est quoi ? C'est normal ? ou dois je m'inquiéter ?
à bientot !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2011)

Est-ce que l'ordinateur lui-même affiche une date correcte ?


----------



## mikita (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour
oui après verif, la date est bien du jour et en 2011
Ya un problème docteur?


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2011)

Va poser ta question ailleurs&#8230;  
Ou demande à notre community manager, il est inscrit sur macgé depuis 1970&#8230;


----------



## mikita (21 Juillet 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Va poser ta question ailleurs
> Ou demande à notre community manager, il est inscrit sur macgé depuis 1970



bon ok je dégage ! (je l'ai mis sur forum Iphoto!) bye


----------



## miracman (1 Août 2011)

mikita a dit:


> Hey merci de la réponse !
> grâce à cet installateur ça a enfin fonctionné ! Merci
> j'ai pu télécharger dans un site des photos de mon ordi, donc meme si j'ai pas encore essayé je pense que la vidéo va aussi maintenant fonctionner sans à coups.
> Pour l'autre pépin cela ne s'est pas reproduit, mais je surveille !:love:



Trop chouette; je me sens si utile.


----------



## willypowerbook (4 Mars 2012)

miracman a dit:


> ou plus simple encore, ici: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/ge...hive/fp_10.1.102.64_and_9.0.289.0_archive.zip
> 
> Il s'agît d'une énorme archive avec toutes les versions de 10.1.102.64 et 9.0.289.0.  À l'intérieur il y a un installateur traditionnel qui porte le nom suivant: flashplayer10_1r102_64_ub_mac.dmg .
> 
> Pas besoin, donc, d'installer manuellement.






 Egalement en PB 15' PPC, 10.4.11, je ne pouvais plus updater Flash Player

j'ai installé après avoir téléchargé ton dossier le fichier flashplayer10_1r102_64_ub_mac.dmg et j'ai accés à dailymotion à nouveau 

Merci

W


----------



## glesfr (8 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un G4 powerpc duocore 1.25 ghz. Bon j'essaie de mettre à jour le flashplayer mais voilà dans la version tout ce que je trouve à l'installe me dit qu'il est impossible de mettre à jour car la v.10 n'existe pas pour powerpc...Dois je me résoudre à ne plus avoir flashplayer et voir des vidéo sur mon G4...


----------



## subsole (9 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 
Déjà il y a un problème, un _G4 powerpc duocore 1.25 ghz_, ça n'existe pas.
Soit, tu as un Mac  PPC = sans processeur Intel.
Soit tu as un Mac avec un _Core Duo_ ou _Core 2 Duo_ = avec processeur Intel.

Vas dans Menu pomme (en haut à gauche de l'écran)  => A propos de ce Mac, sous Mac OS X donne-nous la version, ainsi que la version du processeur de la ligne processeur.


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2012)

miracman a dit:


> Bonjour mikita,
> je suis sûrement un peu largué mais je ne comprends pas ce qui ne fonctionnait pas avec la version 10.1r102.64 (qui est la dernière version pour PowerPC, tel que mentionné ici: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/890/cpsid_89050.html et ici: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/838/cpsid_83808.html , bien que dans les "release notes" de 10.1 il soit mention du G3, le support a cessé pour tout modèle PowerPC.)
> 
> (Soit dit en passant ce n'est pas un problème de compatibilité avec Tiger, mais avec la "chip", le processeur quoi.)
> ...



T'as monté la version 10 de ce post, glesfr ?

Et ton G4 c'est un dual 1,25 GHz


----------



## palou (19 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai coché _I want to find out_ et ça m'a donné ma version et son lien à télécharger. Mais j'ai déjà la dernière version compatible Tiger.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h20 ----------
> 
> ...



Bonjour,  dernière version pour  PPC Tiger ici : http://adobe-flash-player-pour-powerpcp.softonic.fr/mac
Ne pas oublier de placer l'ancien plugin sur le bureau : maison/bibliotheque/internet plug-ins/Flash Player.plugin, en le faisant glisser!


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2014)

palou a dit:


> Bonjour,  dernière version pour  PPC Tiger ici : http://adobe-flash-player-pour-powerpcp.softonic.fr/mac


*SURTOUT PAS !!!*

Softonic est un site pourri
*A fuir*
*Eviter*  les teléchargements chez eux
( coutumier de l'insertion de malware ou adware  dans le fichier)

les anciennes versions sont chez Adobe macromedia


----------



## palou (22 Mai 2014)

Pourtant je  l'ai fait et maintenant j'arrive (de nouveau) à visionner Youtube et Dailymotion.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mai 2014)

une simple recherche internet google ou forum infiormatique ( y cpmpris macg) te dennera des exemples de saloperies fournies "génereusement" par ce site
(dont le retors geneio)


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2014)

Je suis d'accord avec Pascal. Les anciennes versions de Flash Player se téléchargent depuis le site officiel et pis c'est tout !


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mai 2014)

palou a dit:


> Pourtant je  l'ai fait et maintenant j'arrive (de nouveau) à visionner Youtube et Dailymotion.



Là, le lien softonic renvoie chez Adobe. Ouf !

Mais dans d'autres cas, ça ce passe comme ceci :
http://www.thesafemac.com/boycott-softonic/
http://www.thesafemac.com/continue-to-boycott-softonic/

D'une manière générale, on va télécharger les choses chez le développeur, surtout s'il s'agit de Adobe.

Dans tous les cas, on se défie de Softonic et CNet, distributeurs de adwares.


----------

